# Unregelmäßige Bluescreens nach Windows Logo - Win 7



## Blacky92 (31. Januar 2010)

*Unregelmäßige Bluescreens nach Windows Logo - Win 7*

Hi,
ich kämpfe seit ner ganzen weile mit in unregelmäßigen Abständen auftauchenden Bluescreens nach dem Windowsstart (kurz nach dem Windows Logo) anschließend will der Rechner über die Starthilfe einen Systemwiederherstellungspunkt laden was auch funktioniert.
Leider sind dann einige Programme nicht mehr funktionsfähig... kennt ihr ja.
Der Bluescreen ist immer so schnell weg das man nichts erkennen kann.
Benutze Windows 7 Ultimate 64Bit.
Deinstallieren der Windows Updates hatte keinen Erfolg, Treiber Updaten oder neuinstallieren ebenso wenig, und auch das Neuaufsetzen des Betriebssystems hatte keinen Sinn.

Hardware:
Gigabyte Ga-790FXTA-UD5
AMD Phenom II X4 965BE 125W
2x2GB DDR3 1600 G-Skill Ripjaws 
Samsung Spinpoint F3 500GB 
Foxcon 9800GTX+ 
Und ein schrottiges altes DVD Laufwerk (IDE)^^



Die Problemsignatur:


Problemsignatur:
  Problemereignisname:    BlueScreen
  Betriebsystemversion:    6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
  Gebietsschema-ID:    1031

Zusatzinformationen zum Problem:
  BCCode:    74
  BCP1:    0000000000000002
  BCP2:    FFFFF880027D4B20
  BCP3:    0000000000000002
  BCP4:    FFFFFFFFC000014D
  OS Version:    6_1_7600
  Service Pack:    0_0
  Product:    256_1

Dateien, die bei der Beschreibung des Problems hilfreich sind:
  C:\Windows\Minidump\010109-63492-01.dmp
  C:\Users\Blacky\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-77641-0.sysdata.xml

Lesen Sie unsere Datenschutzbestimmungen online:
Windows 7 Privacy Highlights - Microsoft Windows

Wenn die Onlinedatenschutzbestimmungen nicht verfügbar sind, lesen Sie unsere Datenschutzbestimmungen offline:
  C:\Windows\system32\de-DE\erofflps.txt


Hoffe jmd. kann mir da helfen.
ist echt nervig immer alles neumachen zu müssen.


Danke an alle im Vorraus


----------



## Communicator (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Unregelmäßige Bluescreens nach Windows Logo - Win 7*

Hi,

Wenn es der Fehler "74" ist, dann haste ein "bad sytem config".
Nimm mal ein Ram raus und starte. Geht es dann auch nicht, nimmste das Andere raus. Aber auch ein reinstecken....


Stop-Fehler

^^ Da mal gucken Du kannst.... ^^


----------



## simpel1970 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Unregelmäßige Bluescreens nach Windows Logo - Win 7*

Hi Blacky92, lese auch mal die minidump aus. Wie das geht, kannst du in dem anderen (vorhergehenden) Thread nachlesen. Das Ergebnis bitte posten.

Neben dem Tipp von Communicator kannst du zusätzlich die RAMs einzeln mit Memtest86+ nach Fehlern testen.


----------



## Blacky92 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Unregelmäßige Bluescreens nach Windows Logo - Win 7*

Kann ich die auch beide zusammen durchchecken lassen?


----------



## Blacky92 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Unregelmäßige Bluescreens nach Windows Logo - Win 7*

So... habe jetzt beide einzeln getestet.
Er startet nicht (Bluescreen) und der Memtest weist bei beiden keine Fehler auf.
Was nun?


----------



## simpel1970 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Unregelmäßige Bluescreens nach Windows Logo - Win 7*

Die Rams in verschiedenen Bänken testen.
Ins Bios kommst du aber, oder?


----------



## Blacky92 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Unregelmäßige Bluescreens nach Windows Logo - Win 7*

Als jeden Riegel in jeder der Bänke?
BIOS ist kein Problem


----------



## simpel1970 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Unregelmäßige Bluescreens nach Windows Logo - Win 7*

Genau.


----------



## Blacky92 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Unregelmäßige Bluescreens nach Windows Logo - Win 7*

ok... dann mach ich das jetzt.
wenns daran nicht liegt was könntes dann sein?


----------



## simpel1970 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Unregelmäßige Bluescreens nach Windows Logo - Win 7*

RAM, Graka, NT, Motherboard. Oder vielleicht doch nur ein Software- bzw. Treiberkonflikt?
Ist im Moment noch schwer zu sagen.
Meistens liegts am RAM oder an Treibern. Da du das Betriebssystem bereits neu aufgesetzt hast, ist ein Hardwaredefekt/problem wahrscheinlicher.

Da du den PII X4 mit dem neuen C3 Stepping hast, schau doch mal ins Bios, welche Bios-Version auf dem Board ist (F1 oder F2). Wenn die F1 Version drauf ist, gleich mal auf die Version F2 flashen, da laut CPU-Support List das Board das C3 Stepping erst ab der Version F2 unterstützt. Das wäre dann auch eine mögliche Fehlerquelle.

Aber lies doch bitte auch noch die Minidump Datei aus.


----------



## Blacky92 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Unregelmäßige Bluescreens nach Windows Logo - Win 7*

So...
jetzt habe ich beide Riegel jeweils drch alle 4 Bänke gejagt!
Kein Error.

So und wegen der Minidump:
das waren 3 die angezeigt worden habe die jetzt alle mal gescreenshotet.^^
Sind im Anhang.

(Falls eines davon sagt " Der Trottel hat versucht mit dem AHCI ding das von IDE auf SATA umzustellen" dann meint das das was ich heute morgen versucht hatte.
Zu meiner Verteidigung: Ich war verzweifelt und habe an ein Wunder geglaubt...)


Die F2 hab ich gestern drauf gemacht!
aber hatte anscheinend auch wieder nichts genutzt.


----------



## simpel1970 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Unregelmäßige Bluescreens nach Windows Logo - Win 7*

Sofern du noch kein CMOS-Reset nach dem Bios Update gemacht hast, mach das bitte noch.

Überprüfe bitte deine Festplatte auf Fehler (Start -> ausführen -> "cmd" eintippen (ohne "") -> vorgeschlagenes Programm mit rechter Maustaste anklicken und "als Administrator ausführen" klicken. Folgenden Befehl eingeben: "chkdsk /f" (leerzeichen vor dem "/")).
Wenn du nicht ins System kommen solltest, kannst du den Befehl auch mittels der Eingabeaufforderung über die Installations-DVD von Win7 machen.

Bitte schau auf den RAM und gib die genauen Daten der Riegel durch (Latenzen, Spannung).
Bitte mach auch ein Scrennshot mit CPU-Z (Reiter Memory und SPD).


----------



## Blacky92 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Unregelmäßige Bluescreens nach Windows Logo - Win 7*

So,,, das Checkdisk hab ich durchlaufen lassen!
Sollte da was bestimmtes passieren?

Die Einstellungen vom Ram sind bis auf den Multi alle auf Auto und der Multi ist auf 8 damit es DDR3 1600 ist.
Die CPUz Daten sind im Anhang.
Das CMOS clear mach ich gleich über die Taste am Mobo sollte ok sein oder?




EDIT: So jetzt hab ich CMOS mit der Taste am Mobo geresetet
In den PC komme ich rein und !bis jetzt! auch noch keinen Bluescreen wieder... wird aber nur Glücksbedingt sein


----------



## Blacky92 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Unregelmäßige Bluescreens nach Windows Logo - Win 7*

Was soll ich jetzt als nächstes machen?!


----------



## simpel1970 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Unregelmäßige Bluescreens nach Windows Logo - Win 7*

Deine RAMs laufen im Single-Channel Modus mit extrem schlechten Timings. Schätze, dass dein Motherboard probleme mit dem RAM hat (zumindest mit der Erkennung).
Schlage vor, dass du die RAM im Bios manuell einstellst.
Die Frequenz der RAM auf 1333 mhz, Spannung auf 1,5v einstellen. Command Rate auf 2T.
Die Timings (Latenzen) auf 9-9-9-25-34 einstellen (alternativ auf 8-8-8-22-31 bei 1,6v).

Danach wieder CPU-Z Screenshots (genauso schön aneinander wie oben )


----------



## Blacky92 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Unregelmäßige Bluescreens nach Windows Logo - Win 7*

So hab das jetzt umgestellt.
Hatte sofort nach dem ändern nen Bluescreen!

Ist das ne generelle Inkompatibilität mit dem Board oder ist das nur ne Einstellungssache die ich zu dooof bin hinzubekommen?


----------



## simpel1970 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Unregelmäßige Bluescreens nach Windows Logo - Win 7*

Lass die Latenzen so stehen und erhöhe die RAM Spannung auf 1,6v.
Alternativ 8-8-8-25-40 bei 1,6v.


----------



## Blacky92 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Unregelmäßige Bluescreens nach Windows Logo - Win 7*

Also das es Single channel war war meine Schuld!

Sorry... hatte den Ram in alter gewohnheit wieder in 1 und 3 gesteckt... ist jetzt bei dem Board aber 1 und 2... habs mir grade nochmal im Manual angeschaut um mich zu vergewissern... und es ist tatsächlich so...^^

Kann das schon was ausmachen?


PS: Man kann Die Spannung übrigens nur auf 1,605 stellen... das hab ich gemacht!


----------



## guna7 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Unregelmäßige Bluescreens nach Windows Logo - Win 7*

Normalerweise gibt der Bluescreen auskunft darüber was da nicht passt. Bei dir ist er aber gleich weg und das Sys startet neu, verstehe ich das richtig?

Um da zu verhindern startest du im abgesicherten Modus - F8 beim booten drücken. Dann Arbeitsplatz rechtsklick -> Eigenschaften.
Dann dort unter "Erweitert" bei "Starten und Wiederherstellen" auf  "Einstellungen" und dort kannst du einstellen dass er bei "Systemfehler"  nicht neustarten soll. 
Dann wartest du bis der Bluescreen wieder kommt und schaust ihn dir mal  genau an.

Evtl. die Fehlermeldung aufschreiben und einfach mal danach googeln.


----------



## Blacky92 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Unregelmäßige Bluescreens nach Windows Logo - Win 7*

OK... das habe ich jetzt getan.


----------



## guna7 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Unregelmäßige Bluescreens nach Windows Logo - Win 7*

Poste doch mal die Fehlermeldung!


----------



## Blacky92 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Unregelmäßige Bluescreens nach Windows Logo - Win 7*

A Problem has been detectedand windows has beenshut down to prevent damage to your Computer.

BAD_SYSTEM_CONFIG_INFO

If this... Blablabla, If Problem continue blablabla...

Technical INformation:

*** STOP: 0x00000074 (0x0000000000000002, 0xFFFFF8800DBBB20, 0x0000000000000002, 0xFFFFFFFFC000014D)



Hatte ich gestern abend fotografiert mit der DC (da wars mal etwas langsamer).
allerdings war ich dannmit dem Ram beschäftigt und hatte das verdrängt... Sorry!


----------



## simpel1970 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Unregelmäßige Bluescreens nach Windows Logo - Win 7*

Der Stop Fehler deutet auch auf nicht kompatible RAM Einstellungen bzw. auf RAM Fehler hin.
Hast du die 8-8-8 Latenzen schon ausprobiert? Beim X4 gibt es mit CL9 Speicher als Fehler, die mit der manuellen Einstellung auf CL8 behoben werden können. Probiers mal.


----------



## Blacky92 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Unregelmäßige Bluescreens nach Windows Logo - Win 7*

ok mache ich!
dann wieder screenshots vom CPUZ?
ist jetzt sehr wahrscheinlich ne Ram sache oder?!



EDIT: hab jetzt einfach mal wieder die Screenshots vom CPUz hochgeladen



Tut das eig. dem Ram was wenn der mit 0,105V mehr läuft? Hat der dann ne kürzere Leensdauer oder sowas?! wenn ja wie hart ist das?


----------



## simpel1970 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Unregelmäßige Bluescreens nach Windows Logo - Win 7*

Das macht dem RAM nichts. Höhere Spannung zieht auch eine höhere Temperatur mit sich, was die Lebensdauer verkürzt. Der RAM wird dann vermutlich anstelle von 15 Jahren nur noch 12 Jahre halten. Spätestens in 5 Jahren kaufst du eh neuen RAM... 
Zu hohe RAM-Spannung würde dann allerdings dem Controller in der CPU schaden. Bei 1,6V ist das aber alles im grünen Bereich.

Der CPU-Z Screenshot sieht gut aus, der RAM ist nun auch im DUAL-Channel Modus angebunden.
Gab es Bluescreens?


----------



## Blacky92 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Unregelmäßige Bluescreens nach Windows Logo - Win 7*

Nein bis jetzt sieht alles gut aus 
werde aber trotzdem das Windows neu aufsetzen muss ich dann wenn ich das SATA als solches verwenden will das über das AHCI schon vor der Windows Installation umstellen und ist das Ratsam?
Werde mich natürlich bei fehlern sofort wieder melden 

Achso... nochwas: wie Oft darf man eine Windows Version bei MS registrieren? hab das SYS schon 3 mal neu gemacht wäre dann das 4. mal kumpel meinte da könnte ich probleme bekommen...?!


----------



## simpel1970 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Unregelmäßige Bluescreens nach Windows Logo - Win 7*

Kannst du so oft installieren wie du willst. Überhaupt kein Problem. Notfalls geht auch Telefonaktivierung.

Wenn du AHCI haben willst, solltest du es vor der Installation einstellen. Ist aber kein unbedingtes muss, da die nachträgliche Umstellung auf AHCI bei Win7 und Vista mit einem kleinen Registry-Eingriff völlig unproblematisch ist.

Jupp, melde dich, falls noch mal Bluescreens kommen. Bzw. wenn alles frisch installiert ist und du ein paar Stabilitätstests gemacht hast und auch ein paar Games gezockt hast, würde ich mich über eine Rückmeldung freuen, ob alles gut geklappt hat und es keine Bluescreens mehr gibt.


----------



## Blacky92 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Unregelmäßige Bluescreens nach Windows Logo - Win 7*

Werde ich machen!
Setze jetzt erstmal neu auf!
Vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe!!!


----------



## simpel1970 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Unregelmäßige Bluescreens nach Windows Logo - Win 7*

Gern geschehen.


----------



## Blacky92 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Unregelmäßige Bluescreens nach Windows Logo - Win 7*

Also das NIchtauftreten der Bluescreens war wohl nur dem Glück des gestrigen Abends geschuldet...
hatte grade wieder einen.
Eig. alles bis jetzt ok Treiber ohneProblem installiert, Prime (3Stunden) alles ok (max. 41°C)
hab heute auch CoD6 installiert und gespielt (extra restart gemacht um zu testen ob ein Bluescreen kommt) und da war kener! Dann Fallout 3 installiert und kurz gespielt, Pc ausgeschalten, essen gegangen, wiedergekommen--> und jetzt wieder ein Bluescreen.
hab gleich die Minidump ausgelesen.
Kann das die Graka sein oder doch vollkommen inkompatibler RAM?


----------



## Blacky92 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Unregelmäßige Bluescreens nach Windows Logo - Win 7*

Keiner ne Idee was es noch sein könnte???


----------



## Terence Skill (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Unregelmäßige Bluescreens nach Windows Logo - Win 7*

die graka wird nicht das prob sein. die ntfs.sys weist eher auf ein prob im filesystem hin. an deiner stelle würde ich garnich groß rumeiern und einfach neu aufsetzen. das löst dein prob höchstwahrscheinlich. spart zeit und nerven^^ 

Bei deiner AHCI-umstell aktion werden irgendwelche systemdateien beschädigt worden sein. alternativ kannst du ja erstma den MBR neu schreiben.


----------



## simpel1970 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Unregelmäßige Bluescreens nach Windows Logo - Win 7*

Evtl. sind auch die Timings (tRAS und tRC) noch etwas zu straff für die RAMs. 
Stelle die im Bios eine höher ein (tRAS auf 25, tRC auf 40). Schau auch bitte noch mal bei (bzw. auf) den Riegeln nach, wie hoch der Spannungsbereich ist. Wenn ich richtig nachgesehen habe, müssten die einen Spannungsbereich von 1,5V - 1,6V haben. In diesem Fall könnte auch noch bei der Spannung etwas mehr (1,65V) gegeben werden, falls es mit den lockeren Timings immer noch nicht hinhaut.

Die Bluescreen Meldung "Bad System Config" deutet auf den RAM hin. Vermutlich passt die Konfiguration (Timings) noch nicht 100%ig. Ich würde daher zunächst noch an der Stelle rumprobieren.

Ein beschädigtes Dateisystem würde ich nicht als Ursache deuten (möglich ist aber alles), da es typischerweise dann ein 24er und keinen 74er Fehlercode gegeben haben müsste.
Zudem hat Blacky92 das System frisch installiert. Die Systempartition hatten wir auch vorher schon überprüft (chdsk).
Kann aber auch nochmals durchgeführt werden (wie gesagt, möglich ist alles). Start -> ausführen -> "cmd" eintippen (ohne "") -> vorgeschlagenes Programm mit rechter Maustaste anklicken und "als Administrator ausführen" klicken. Folgenden Befehl eingeben: "chkdsk /f /r" (jeweils Leerzeichen vor dem "/").
Eine zu geringe Größe der Auslagerungsdatei könnte auch Ursache sein. Diese könnte auf eine feste Größe (ungefähr das 1,5 fache des RAM) eingestellt werden.


----------



## guna7 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Unregelmäßige Bluescreens nach Windows Logo - Win 7*

An deiner Stelle würde ich auch mit dem RAM anfangen. So wie simpel1970 schon vorgeschlagen hat, im BIOS die Werte (Spannung, Timings etc.) überprüfen. Wenn das O.K. ist, mal Memtest für ein paar Stunden laufen lassen.


----------



## Terence Skill (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Unregelmäßige Bluescreens nach Windows Logo - Win 7*

ok, der ram ist bei dieser meldung wohl erste anlaufstelle zu sein. ist doch aber auch nicht normal oder? ich mein das der so zickig ist und nichtmal auf langsamen timings stabil geht? und 1.6v sind schon ordentlich. Oder ist DDR3 so anspruchsvoll was die Timings angeht? Da bin ich froh das mein DDR2 so benutzerfreundlich ist 
Sollte es nicht der RAM sein, muss man weitergucken. Gibt auch mehrere Berichte in denen bei der Meldung ein "corrupt system hive" die ursache war...also kaputte registry, sozusagen, wenn ich das richtig übersetze.


----------



## Blacky92 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Unregelmäßige Bluescreens nach Windows Logo - Win 7*

Also der RAM ist mit 1.5 angegeben (also wäre nochmehr Spannung denke ich nicht clever oder? )
G.SKILL-Products
und in der Boardliste steht meins auch nicht mit drin... heißt das das es generell nicht mit dem RAM klarkommt?

Stelle jetzt wie von Simpel1970 empfohlen die Timings auf 8-8-8-25-40


----------



## simpel1970 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Unregelmäßige Bluescreens nach Windows Logo - Win 7*

@Terence Skill: Das rumzicken mit den RAMs beim X4 ist häufig in Verbindung mit CL9 Speicher zu finden. Normal ist das nicht, da hast du vollkommen Recht. Wenn es der RAM nicht ist, müssen wir weiter gucken, klar. Aber am sichersten lässt sich das herausfinden, wenn Blacky92 anderen RAM testweise einbaut. Da Blacky92 das System frisch aufgesetzt hat, würde ich eine kaputte Registry oder ähnliches erst mal vernachlässigen.

@Blacky92: Das der RAM nicht in der Liste drin steht bedeutet nicht gleich, dass generell nicht mit dem RAM geht. Aber oftmals liegen PC Probleme auch einfach daran, dass manche Komponenten einfach nicht zusammen können/wollen.
Probier mal die Timings. Ich hoffe mal, das wir damit Glück haben. Wenn nicht solltest du irgendwo her (Freunde villeicht) anderen DDR3 RAM auftreiben. Am Besten CL7 RAM.


----------



## Blacky92 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Unregelmäßige Bluescreens nach Windows Logo - Win 7*

Also ich kenn niemanden der zurzeit DDR3 verwendet... alle nur DDR2 oder älter...
hoffentlich klappt es mit den Timings jetzt so wies soll...


----------



## guna7 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Unregelmäßige Bluescreens nach Windows Logo - Win 7*

Hast du schon Memtest laufen lassen?


----------



## Blacky92 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Unregelmäßige Bluescreens nach Windows Logo - Win 7*

Mit den neuen Timings?
Sorry wegen der doppelpost... hatte stoppen angeklickt und noch was ergänzt... hatte er aber blöderweise schon gesendet...


----------



## Blacky92 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Unregelmäßige Bluescreens nach Windows Logo - Win 7*

Mit den neuen Timings?
dachte das zeigt nur ob der Ram kaputt ist...?!


----------



## guna7 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Unregelmäßige Bluescreens nach Windows Logo - Win 7*

Es ist ja möglich, dass der RAM defekt ist. Wenn Memtest keine Fehler zeigt kannst du einen Defekt doch schon mal ausschließen!


----------



## Blacky92 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Unregelmäßige Bluescreens nach Windows Logo - Win 7*

Ja... das hab ich schonmal gemacht.
Jeden Riegel einzeln in jeder der 4 Bänke ohne Fehler.
aber mit den "alten" Timings eben.


----------



## guna7 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Unregelmäßige Bluescreens nach Windows Logo - Win 7*

Na sag das doch gleich. 

Wenn du da keine Fehler hattest, ist der RAM i.O., auch mit den neuen Timings.

Gibts imo noch Bluesreens?


----------



## Blacky92 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Unregelmäßige Bluescreens nach Windows Logo - Win 7*

Zurzeit nicht... und wie schon gesagt die Abstände sind unregelmäßig also kann ich jetzt noch garnichts dazu sagen.
Das umstellen und neustarten dannach lief ohne Probleme.
werde ihn nochmal bissl mit Prime ärgern und dann nochmal neustarten!


----------



## guna7 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Unregelmäßige Bluescreens nach Windows Logo - Win 7*

Falls wieder in Bluesreen kommt sagts du halt bescheid.


----------



## Blacky92 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Unregelmäßige Bluescreens nach Windows Logo - Win 7*

Jop.
Hoffe mal ,dass das nicht vorkommt...
Nochmal Vielen Dank an Alle!


----------



## simpel1970 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Unregelmäßige Bluescreens nach Windows Logo - Win 7*

Dann drücke ich mal ganz fest die Daumen...


----------



## Blacky92 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Unregelmäßige Bluescreens nach Windows Logo - Win 7*

So... ich melde mich jetzt erst wieder weil ich bis heute nicht dazu gekommen bin mal was mit dem Rechner zu machen (geburtstag... kennt ihr ja alle) habe heute mal Fallout 3 installiert und siehe da Mein Problemkind bringt mir sofort nach dem nächstem Boot nen Bluescreen...
ok gut mal einer, Darf vorkommen... nicht schön aber der bringt mich nicht um... dachte ich!
nochmal das selbe Spiel: installieren, neustarten--> Bluescreen

Also ich nehme an den RAM können wir endgültig ausschließen oder?
ich würde auf die HDD tippen denn das passiert ,soweit ich das jetzt beobachtet habe, immer wenn ich ein Spiel installiert habe (könnten auch aufwändigere Programme gewesen sein...).

Ich bin am verzweifeln! Morgen ist Dienstag ist LAN-Party und mein Rechner ist ein Zombie!!!

Also ich freue mich über jeden Hinweis, Tipp oder Ratschlag!
Danke schonmal an alle


----------



## Blacky92 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Unregelmäßige Bluescreens nach Windows Logo - Win 7*

So...
ich habe den Rechner die Nacht über laufen lassen (12h Prime!) und heute früh lief er immer noch ohne Probleme abstürze oder sonstwas CPU war bei 47°C ist aber ok denke ich oder?
und dann habe ich noch HDTune runtergeladen und mal bei "Health" geschaut und da steht bei Status überall OK.

Könnt ihr mir bitte weiterhelfen, ich hab keine Ahnung wo ich noch suchen soll!


----------



## RedBrain (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Unregelmäßige Bluescreens nach Windows Logo - Win 7*

Überprüfe deine Festplatte per HDTune über Error Scan (kein Quick!). Das Programm prüft auf fehlerhafte bzw. defekte Sektoren.

Das dauert nur einige Minuten. Wenn du fertig bist, lade mal dein Screenshot von HDTune hoch.


----------



## Blacky92 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Unregelmäßige Bluescreens nach Windows Logo - Win 7*

XD hatte schon einen QuiCk Scan begonnen bevor ich das hier gelesen habe^^
der wies keine Fehler auf.
habe dann nen "normalen" begonnen der ist jetzt bei Reihe 5 und hat schon 4 Kaputte Kästchen gefunden.

Ist die HDD somit kaputt? wenn ja ist das ein Garantiefall? (habe die HDD am 31.12.2009 bekommen und verbaut)


----------



## rabit (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Unregelmäßige Bluescreens nach Windows Logo - Win 7*

Ja ist kaputt.
Garantiefall ja, wenn es von selber kaputtgegangen ist also ohne äusere Einwirkung oder unsachgemäße Handhabe.


----------



## Blacky92 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Unregelmäßige Bluescreens nach Windows Logo - Win 7*

Shit...
was sollen äßere Einwirkungen sein?
hab sie eingebaut und von da an war sie im Case drin...


----------



## Blacky92 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Unregelmäßige Bluescreens nach Windows Logo - Win 7*

Also der Error Scan ist jetzt fertig.
Er hat 4 defekte Sektoren gefunden. Das einzige was ich tun kann ist die HDD an Samsung zurückzuschicken oder?
Sollte man vorneweg formatieren oder nicht?

Könenn diese Bluescreens bei mir überhaupt von der Festplatte kommen?


----------



## simpel1970 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Unregelmäßige Bluescreens nach Windows Logo - Win 7*

Ja, Bluescreens können auch von einer defekten Festplatte hervorgerufen werden. Und wurden bei dir bereits auch davon hervorgerufen (Bluescreenmeldung in Post #11 - Ntfs.sys). Der darauf von mir vorgeschlagene Festplattentest (Chdsk) hat nur komischerweise nichts gebracht.


> So,,, das Checkdisk hab ich durchlaufen lassen!
> Sollte da was bestimmtes passieren?


Weshalb ich die Festplatte als Ursache erst mal wieder vernachlässigt habe.

Wenn dein HDD bereits defekte Sektoren aufweist, würde ich umgehend die wichtigen/wichtigsten Daten sichern und die Defekte HDD reklamieren (sofern du noch Garantie hast). Vor dem zurückschicken kannst du die Festplatte noch formatieren.


----------



## Blacky92 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Unregelmäßige Bluescreens nach Windows Logo - Win 7*

ok...
ich werde für die LAN-Party jetzt die Festplatte von meinem Bruder verwenden (ist auch ne F3 wie meine) deann werde ich ja merken obs die HDD war werde sie natürlich umgehend reklamieren ( sollte ich das bei HOH tun wo ich sie bestellt habe oder gleich bei Samsung?)


----------



## simpel1970 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Unregelmäßige Bluescreens nach Windows Logo - Win 7*

Gut, dass du eine greifbar hast, dann wissen wir ja bald näheres.

Erst mal dort reklamieren (RMA-Nummer anfordern), wo du sie bestellt hast.


----------



## Blacky92 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Unregelmäßige Bluescreens nach Windows Logo - Win 7*

Habe ich jetzt getan.
wenn dem wirklich so wäre könnte man sich wieder dem RAM zuwenden oder?
also um den wieder auf 1600 laufen zu lassen dann sollte er doch deutlich schneller sein oder?


----------



## rabit (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Unregelmäßige Bluescreens nach Windows Logo - Win 7*

Ja dann sollte das ein Garantiefall sein!


----------



## simpel1970 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Unregelmäßige Bluescreens nach Windows Logo - Win 7*



Blacky92 schrieb:


> wenn dem wirklich so wäre könnte man sich wieder dem RAM zuwenden oder?
> also um den wieder auf 1600 laufen zu lassen dann sollte er doch deutlich schneller sein oder?


 
Wenn die Bluescreens nur von der Festplatte kamen (was noch nicht ganz sicher ist), kann der RAM auf den normalen Spezifikationen wieder eingestellt werden. Die jetzigen Einstellungen würde ich aber sicherheitshalber notieren.
Der RAM läuft auf 1600mhz kaum spürbar schneller als auf 1333mhz.
Einen Unterschied kannst du mit synthetischen Benchmarkprogrammen (z.B. SuperPI) ausmachen, im normalen Betrieb wirst du nicht viel Unterschiede spüren.


----------



## Blacky92 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Unregelmäßige Bluescreens nach Windows Logo - Win 7*

werde ich ja nach den 3 Tagen LAN-Party dann sehen sollte ja der Belastungstest schlechthin sein...


----------



## simpel1970 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Unregelmäßige Bluescreens nach Windows Logo - Win 7*

Ganz bestimmt...
Dann wünsche ich schon mal viel Spass und keine Bluescreens auf der LAN-Party.


----------



## Blacky92 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Unregelmäßige Bluescreens nach Windows Logo - Win 7*

Danke!
geb mir Mühe 

Und nochmal ein ganz fettes Danke an alle die mir hier geholfen haben!
Hoffe meine nächste Post ist dann ne positive


----------



## Blacky92 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Unregelmäßige Bluescreens nach Windows Logo - Win 7*

Guten morgen liebe community^^
also hab jetzt fast 3 Tage LAN hinter mir und alles Fehler- und Bluescreenfrei.
würde jetzt also sagen das es wirklich die HDD war weil die hier (von meinem Bruder) ja ok ist!

Danke nochmal und nen schönen Tag!


----------



## AchtBit (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Unregelmäßige Bluescreens nach Windows Logo - Win 7*

Lad die nächstes mal den microsoft debugger. Kostet nix, bei MS. Damit kannst die BSOD analysieren. Selbst als Leie, siehst im Protokoll, welches Gerät oder Software, wahrscheinliche Ursache des BSOD ist.

In deinem Fall wars Glück. Der Screen selbst sagt meistens nix aus, da der nur anzeigt, in welcher Datei oder Gerät der Fehler in dem Moment auftrat. Meistens wirkt sich der Fehler nämlich an ganz anderer Stelle aus. 

Das Ereignis Protokoll hättest auch mal checken können, im System müssten IDE/ATAPI Fehler protokolliert sein


----------

